# Good book on learning currency options?



## Herms (7 March 2008)

Hi Guys,

What is a good book to learn about currency options for a beginner?

Cheers,

Herms


----------



## Timmy (7 March 2008)

Herms, the forum is a bit slow on responses because currency options are not an overly popular instrument for non-institutional/non-commercial traders.  Are you familiar with options at all, over stocks or futures?  If not there are a few threads around with recommendations for the books to read, what to read after the basic texts and so on.  A good start is wayne's thread at :
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4416

Once you are familiar with options the concepts apply to shares, futures, currencies etc. with minor variations to adapt to the particular characteristics of the instrument.  OzForex have some good info on currency options, found here.  If you are after more information on trading currency options have a look on the FX forum and some of the contributors there will get you pointed in the right direction.

Hope it helps.


----------

